# Tripod suggestions?



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Another question!

The tripod I have is a cheap Hama (probably £20 or so) and it was fine but I'm slightly scared of putting the bigger camera on it in case it falls over. To be honest I don't use the tripod very often as I tend to go hand held the majority of the time but was wondering if you could give me some suggestions on what makes a good tripod and what sort of price I need to spend to buy something worth having?

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Redsnapper, Manfrotto 190 upwards. Remember your weights and work out what kind of head you'll want. 

Budget at least £100 for something worth using and keeping. Especially with a 300mm on it, cheap junk will not help much at all. 
You might also want to consider a monopod; 690+234RC2 head would be a good starting point IMO.

- Bret


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a very good read for anyone who's looking to get a tripod. http://www.bythom.com/support.htm

I always had a cheap, generic all in one tripod, which was OK until I started to really get into my landscape and long exposrure stuff.
Maybe luckily, I stepped backwards and trod on one of the legs of the cheap tripod, which folded up - game over..
Thankfully, I have a few mates who are very keen photographers and one of them lent me a Gitzo carbon tripod with an Arca Swiss ball head. We trekked around Yosemite with this and the weight was not an issue and stability was so much better than the cheapy tripod. Also, ease of use was a nice factor.
I now have a 2nd hand Manfrotto 190B tripod with an old head on it. The plan is to get a new ball head first and then upgrade to a carbon tripod as money allows. 
Check out Really Right Stuff and scare yourself at the prices - but it's good stuff.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Another :thumb: for the Redsnapper ones, great piece of kit, I have the tripod and the monopod, both very well built.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

If you can stretch to £125 and you dont mind it being a bit on the heavier side then this one

SLIK PRO 700DX COMPLETE: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

Like you I started with a cheap Hama one and quickly grew out of it. I thought Id fancy long exposure stuff so went for something rock solid. I tried a few Gizto, Manfrotto etc ion the shop but this one was retailing for over £300 so was well out of my price range.

A steal at £125 in my opinion.

Great head, easily adjustable, feels top notch quality and as I said, rock solid.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm presently using 055XDB legs from Manfrotto and a 222 Head. I have RC2 plates on the body, the Tripod ring on the 100-300 and on the flash grip I rarely use. 

I like the legs. They're a great step up from the 190s and don't have the silly flip clips (which get stuffed with snow way too easily). They're also nice and tall, especially with the head and even without the centre column extended.
The 222 head? I sort of like it and it's much better now I replaced the spring properly, but it's still fiddly. I miss the 804RC2 head as you could undo one axis only; so panning was easily possible. A ball head I don't want as it's default is "loose" and with a 100-300/f4 on there on a gripped K5, you're talking around 4kg on the head and that means an easy spill. So that's part of the reason I went 222; but it's also difficult to actually position extremely accurately. 

So that's why I'll probably be getting a half-bowl centre post and maybe another set of 055s to go with it. Maybe a 161 Mk 2 for the 222, then... don't know.

But the thing that's got me is how much I use the monopod in comparison to the tripod. It was a bit of an accident; I had a disk die, so I took it back, and then I got a voucher to spend. So I did; then I got a 234 head and haven't looked back. It goes everywhere the tripod doesn't. In fact, the tripod went to Germany with us and it was the one piece of kit that didn't get a look in; the one place I wanted to use it, Cologne Cathedral, forbids them. Monopod and pillar, then... 
For rally, I take the monopod. For walks, I take the monopod. To the stables? Monopod. Wandering around forests? 100-300, 50, 17-50, TC, monopod.

Think about what you're doing; if you're looking for long exposures, a tripod is good. If you want support for fast panning shots, a monopod might well be better.

- Bret


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I know this might sound stupid, but try and get one with a spirit level. 

Both my tripod and monopod have them.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I got a Redsnapper as a stand for one of my flashes, but actually I end up using it more than my Manfrotto. They're great value and well built, although I got mine many years ago when they were less known, so I don't know if they've elevated their prices since then.

I think they all have spirit levels on, but obviously if you get the ball head it doesn't help much.

Edit: Looks like they are twice as expensive now, but still great bits of kit!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments. Them Really Right Stuff tripods are crazy dear! Like the look of that Slik from Amazon - anybody else know anything about them?

Stevie


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

I am another fan of redsnapper, hard to beat at their price, well built and solid. I use the 283 with ball head which is great, smooth easy operation.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That Slik tripod on Amazon looks a great buy. When funds allow I think I'll be investing in one of those, currently using a £40 Velbon.

As for spirit levels, a hot shoe spirit level is a good buy, and can be bought for a few quid on places like Amazon rather than the tenner that Jessops want for example. Edit - Just looked on Amazon and Manfrotto want £25 for a two axis hot shoe level. Jeezuss! :doublesho :lol: Think my 3 axis one was about a fiver, can't remember now, had it a long time, dead handy little thing to have though.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

x2 on the Manfrotto 222 head, I've had mine since around 1995 and still going strong.


----------

